# Recommended online shops to buy a gateway please? (I'm UK)



## quackstar84 (Mar 5, 2015)

Hello I'm interested in buying a gateway without being scammed. I've had a look through the other topics within this sub-fourm for recommendations yet it's left me a little confused. I have $s in my paypal so I could buy one using dollars and I have see the price drop down to £40-45 due to the exchange rates 1.00 USD = £0.65P so one at $70 is £45.

Thanks for any suggestions.

Also I plan to buy a total of three. I want one for myself and two for my nieces.


----------



## elmoemo (Mar 5, 2015)

Playmods is UK based I believe


----------



## quackstar84 (Mar 5, 2015)

Hello elmoemo. I came across this site which can be used to check other sites; http://www.scamadviser.com/check-website/playmods.co.uk


----------



## rickycoe123 (Mar 6, 2015)

3DSCardUK.com I recommend.


----------



## quackstar84 (Mar 6, 2015)

Thanks ordered from http://www.3dscarduk.com

*Order Info :* Success
*Order number : * 3616
*Order amount : * 55.00 GBP


----------



## rickycoe123 (Mar 6, 2015)

quackstar84 said:


> Thanks ordered from http://www.3dscarduk.com
> 
> *Order Info :* Success
> *Order number : * 3616
> *Order amount : * 55.00 GBP


 

You will receive in good time. Since my ship date. It took 4 days.


----------



## quackstar84 (Mar 6, 2015)

That's pretty impressive and worth the £55 including the exchange fees. I could have got it else where for less but I figure i'd be waiting up to four weeks and it could turn out to be a scam.


----------



## DarkFlare69 (Mar 8, 2015)

New3DSCard.co.uk said:


> If you ordered from us, please don't worry,
> we are one of the most honestly UK seller



https://gbatemp.net/threads/beware-new3dscard-co-uk.382908/


----------



## quackstar84 (Mar 8, 2015)

Thanks New3DSCard. Yes DarkFlare69, I saw that thread before ordering but many people were reporting that they were getting their cards in another thread so I went ahead.


----------



## Craig N (Mar 9, 2015)

quackstar84 said:


> Thanks New3DSCard. Yes DarkFlare69, I saw that thread before ordering but many people were reporting that they were getting their cards in another thread so I went ahead.


 

Yeah, the cards turn up, mine did. Just don't trust the delivery dates given to you and expect to be overcharged slightly (not just the exchange rates, but the cost of the item plus postage will be more than £55).

Remember the other thread happened at the same time the original 3dscarduk website went offline and customers were unable to access order information or contact the company running the site. The website is back up for now.


----------



## Escamilla (Mar 9, 2015)

Got my gateway 3ds from r4depot site, $73, they based in USA,  so took about 12 days to arrivied in my house in CA with free shipping. I don't care about the shipping, i just want the cards to be genuine. based on my last purchase of r4i gold 3ds from them, i trust this site. Recommend to you. They are also gateway 3ds official reseller and i have checked that.


----------

